# Kein Sound über SPDIF



## Mr.xxx (20. Mai 2009)

*Kein Sound über SPDIF*

hallo, habe mir vor ein par tagen Windows 7 installiert. ich habe einen 42" lcd Fehrnseher mit einem DVI-HDMI kabel an meine Grafikkarte angeschlossen. wenn ich über wiedergabegaräte den ton auf Digital output (spdif) umstelle wird der ton zwar über die grüne balkenanzeige angezeigt jedoch an meinen fehrnseher kommt kein ton an. hatte voher windows vista installiert dort funktionierte alles wunderbar. ich habe nartürlich auch alle kabel scho x mal kontrolliert.
über alle anderen ausgange funktioniert der sound.

System: Windows 7, GeForce GTX 285, Asus p5k pro mit realtek HD onbord habe auch die neusten treiber installiert

würde mich über jede hilfe freuen


----------



## Ahab (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

kenn mich da zwar nicht so aus, aber musst du vielleicht noch am ferseher einstellen, welcher ausgang (->spdif) angesprochen werden soll?


----------



## Mr.xxx (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

habe ich auch schon probiert, kann ich aber am fehrneher garnicht einstellen. macht er automantisch.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

Na gut, aber ob du den Onboardsound-S/PDIF per Kabel an den S/PDIF-Eingang der Grafikkarte angeschlossen hast, wurde in deinem Posting nicht erwähnt. Aber wenns unter Vista geklappt hat, wirst du das wohl getan haben. Du hast auch wirklich Realtek-S/PDIF (bzw. Digital-Output) als Standardgerät gewählt? Die richtige Bitrate/Frequenz eingestellt?


----------



## Mr.xxx (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

bin jetzt nochmal alle frequenzen durchgegangen. hat es wohl nicht drann gelegen. kabel vom bord zur karte hatte ich schon kontrolliert. aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## OctoCore (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

Dann wars das wohl mit dein Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, bis auf eine:
Direkt-Modus S/PDIF-Eingang zu S/PDIF-Ausgang.
Ist das aktiviert, wird über den Ausgang ausgegeben, was am Eingang anliegt. Aber nur das. Alles andere bleibt stumm.


----------



## Overlocked (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

Mach doch bitte Bilder und Screenshots von Einstellungen und Anschlüssen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

ist denn die grafikkarte überhaupt per kabel mit dem onboard-sound-SPDIF verbunden? das muss AFAIK so sein.

zudem muss der DVI-HDMI-adapter auch den ton mitübertragen, das kann nicht jeder, da DVI an sich nicht für tonübertragung spezifiziert ist. so einer würde zB klappen, FALLS die grafikkarte überhaupt per DVI den ton ausgeben können soll: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Kabel - Adapter - Club 3D Adapter DVI -> HDMI


----------



## Mr.xxx (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

hier sin die screenshots,


----------



## Mr.xxx (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

mir dem direkt-modus, das war glaube ich die einstellung sofortmodus auf dem letzten screenshot. war auf jedenfall ne gute idee kannte ich noch nicht.

wars aber leider auch nicht. bin echt ratlos.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

HAST du denn nun die soundkarte mit der graka verbunden oder nicht? das auf dem scrrenshot is ja IMHO der ton der soundkarte, nicht der grafikkarte.

IST der adpater auch für ton geeignet oder nicht? wie du bei dem alternatelink bei der meinung siehst, hat da einer schon andere adapter gekauft, mit denen der ton NICHT ging. kann also auch damit was zu tun haben.


----------



## P4D (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

Kannst du im 2. Screenshot als standardformat " Dolby Digital Live" auswählen. Bei mir klappt es damit einwandfrei.....


----------



## Mr.xxx (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

ne dolby digital kann ich dort nicht auswählen.


----------



## Mr.xxx (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

natürlich habe ich die soundkarte mit der grafikkarte verbunden und überprüft, was auch schon weiter oben steht.

das kabel ist auch für die übertragung von ton geeignet. sonst hätte es ja auch voher unter vista nicht funktioniert! was auch schon in meiner problembeschreibung steht. 

das kabel habe ich mitlerweile auch schon nach schäden abgesucht.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

was ganau hast du denn als soundausgabegerät aktiviert? systemsteuerung/sounds&audio/audio/standardgerät ?


----------



## Mr.xxx (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

digital output beziehungsweise spdif, wie du am ersten screenshot auf seite 1 siehst. 

da ich auch musik laufen lassen gelassen habe siehst du auch an der grünen balkenanzeige rechts neben dem standartgerät, dass sound wiedergegeben oder zumindestes das es angesteuert wird.


----------



## ruffy1978 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

dieses problem habe ich ich leider auch - und wie ich feststellen musste noch ne menge anderer! 
hab mir schon nen wolf gegoogelt aber scheinbar hat keiner wirklich nen plan davon -.-


----------



## ruffy1978 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kein Sound über SPDIF*

scheinbar haben nicht einmal die leude von asus nen plan.
den einzigen tip den der support mir geben konnte war n cmos reset - lol! echt traurig...


----------

